
Tesla Supercharger Catches Fire at a Wawa Store in New Jersey - respinal
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/18/tesla-supercharger-fire-at-wawa-store-in-new-jersey.html
======
IXxXI
Confirmed: the media is still attacking Elon Musk/Tesla/SpaceX for political
reasons.

------
mikelyons
How many petrol stations caught fire last year? I know one blew up in my
neighborhood in 2018 ...

~~~
booi
one in my neighborhood too! Either we live very close to each other or
superchargers blow up a lot less often than gas stations.

